# West Branch Pics 3-10-2011



## Lunge Lumber Lures (Feb 27, 2011)

Water is a foot or two over cement pads for the floating docks and rising.Ice looks pretty thin but still covering 95% of the surface.Another week or two and there might be enough water to float a boat.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Supposed to be in the 50's next week. Won't be much longer. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Lunge Lumber Lures (Feb 27, 2011)

Not a problem, had to at least look at some water even if I couldn't fish it.Hopefully the next pics will have some teeth.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I hear you and I hope some of them are mine. lol


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! I cant wait.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Awesome Musky fishery. Was out there Saturday. Water is up a ton! I thought they decreased the water level in the fall to prevent this? Hopefully it drains quick.


----------



## Lunge Lumber Lures (Feb 27, 2011)

Spent most of this week getting the boat ready,re-spooling reels,sharpening
hooks and just trying to get everything in is proper place after a long winters nap.Going to head out to West Branch Saturday come hell or high water, and we got the high water!If anyone happens to see it before Saturday give a shout as to what you saw as far as amount of open water and level.Going to go either way it's just nice to know what to expect.


----------

